# unable to connect to a Linux box



## Vladimir1922 (Nov 13, 2012)

Hello. 

This post almost started like an SSH problem, but I see that it is more deep.

On my house I have a wireless router, and I have two computers: One is using FreeBSD 9.0 and the other one Linux 3.6.5 with Fedora. Both are connected via WIFI to the Internet and between them.

When I try to ssh to my Freebsd I don't have any problems, and goes as quick as expected. But when I try to open a ssh connection to my Linux box, I am greeted with the infamous "could not connect to host xxx.xxx.x.x port 22 connection refused".

I checked my firewall, even deactivated it; tried different ports, but same result. Then I checked if it was a ssh problem or other short of problem...

I tried to host a game on my Linux computer, and FreeBSD was unable to connect to it, but could see it. If I host it on FreeBSD I can play with no problems.

Ping work both ways with 0% loss

Any idea what can it be? :\ Thanks in advance


----------



## SirDice (Nov 13, 2012)

Your problem is on the Fedora box.


----------



## Vladimir1922 (Nov 13, 2012)

mhhh maybe some sort of weirdo config. I will try a live USB, or maybe is time for a partition there with freebsd too. I am going to check it,  thanks


----------

